# p5-OpenGL no Makefile



## izotov (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm trying to install p5-OpenGL. I get the error:

```
freebsd90# pwd
/usr/ports/graphics/p5-OpenGL
freebsd90# make install clean
===>  Building for p5-OpenGL-0.66_1
make: cannot open Makefile.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/p5-OpenGL.
```
I checked and it's true, there is no Makefile in work/OpenGL-0.66.

What is the right solution here? Should I install it from CPAN?
I fear of installing with
`# perl Makefile.PL`
directly. It might not instal the port correctly.
Any suggestions?


----------



## zhoopin (Aug 17, 2012)

First of all, Update your port tree, then

```
portupgrade -Rrf p5-OpenGL
```


----------



## izotov (Aug 22, 2012)

zhoopin said:
			
		

> First of all, Update your port tree, then
> 
> ```
> portupgrade -Rrf p5-OpenGL
> ```


Ports tree was up-to-date already. p5-OpenGL was still not installed so portupgrade did not help.
Any other suggestion?


----------

